# κουίντα



## nickel (Mar 18, 2012)

Βάζω εδώ την ερώτησή μου αν και ζητώ βοήθεια από ιταλομαθείς.

Quinta στα ιταλικά είναι η πέμπτη, που κάτι σημαίνει στη μουσική, αλλά δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Με ενδιαφέρει η κουίντα, το πλαίσιο ή παραπέτασμα που χωρίζει τη σκηνή από το εσωτερικό της, άλλως παρασκήνιο. Πριν φτάσει η λέξη να περιγράφει το χώρο της σκηνής και όχι μόνο (_dietro le quinte_, πίσω από τις κουίντες, στα παρασκήνια — και με τη μεταφορική σημασία), υπήρχε το πλαίσιο. Και τώρα υπάρχει και η απορία μου γιατί το πλαίσιο αυτό ονομάστηκε «πέμπτη».

Το ΕΛΝΕΓ γράφει: < ιταλ. _quinta_, ουσιαστικοποιημένο θηλυκό του επιθέτου _quinto_ «πέμπτος» (επειδή εικάζεται ότι το τμήμα αυτό αποτελεί ένα από τα πέντε μέρη του θεάτρου) < λατ. _quintus_.

Το _Vocabolario Etimologico della Lingua Italiana_ λέει ότι ήταν περιστρεφόμενα πλαίσια με πέντε όψεις που παρίσταναν διαφορετικές καταστάσεις, είχαν δηλαδή σκηνογραφικό ρόλο. (Αν κατάλαβα τι διάβαζα.)

Η ιταλική Wikipedia λέει ότι είχε σχήμα V (που είναι ο λατινικός αριθμός 5).

Μήπως μπορείτε οι ιταλομαθείς να αξιοποιήσετε αυτές τις πληροφορίες και κανένα ιταλικό γκουγκλοβιβλίο για να μας διαφωτίσετε;


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 18, 2012)

Υπάρχει μια αναφορά του Βασίλη Ρίτσου στη Σκηνοτεχνική του Σύγχρονου Θεάτρου. Οι διάφορες λεπτομέρειες που δίνει σχετικά είναι κατατοπιστικές και ενδιαφέρουσες. (Η εν λόγω λέξη αναφέρεται στη σ. 13)


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2012)

Ευχ! Αντιγράφω, αν και αξίζει να τσιμπήσουμε ολόκληρο το πεντέφι.

Όποια κι αν είναι η μαθηματική ακρίβεια που οδήγησε τον σκηνογράφο, πρέπει να βεβαιωθεί για την έλλειψη κάθε αποκάλυψης ή σφοραρίσματος. Ονομάζουμε έτσι κάθε χάσμα ανάμεσα στα διάφορα στοιχεία της σκηνογραφίας που αφήνει να φαίνονται τα παρασκήνια ή οι καμάρες. Για τη διόρθωση μιας τέτοιας περίπτωσης χρησιμοποιούνται οι κουίντες που είναι πλαϊνά τελάρα ή κουρτίνες που τοποθετούνται πίσω από οποιοδήποτε άνοιγμα του σκηνικού για να μη σφοράρουμε. Πίσω από μικρά ανοίγματα (πόρτες, παράθυρα), μπαίνουν για τον ίδιο λόγο απλά παραβάν. Τα σφοραρίσματα αυτά δεν υπάρχει φυσικά κίνδυνος να συμβούν για τον θεατή που βρίσκεται κάπου κοντά στο ιδεώδες σημείο, για το οποίο μιλήσαμε, τη στιγμή που το σκηνικό έχει στηθεί συγκεκριμένα για να βλέπεται απ’ το σημείο. Αλλά μπορεί να τις αντιληφθούν οι θεατές που βρίσκονται στις πλαϊνές άκρες της αίθουσας ή στον τελευταίο εξώστη.

Να και μια καινούργια (για μένα) λέξη, τα σφοραρίσματα (από ιταλικό _sforare_, υποθέτω).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 18, 2012)

*κουίντα*: έκαστον των επαλλήλων πλαγίων πλαισίων της σκηνής θεάτρου (_Επίτ. Δημητράκος_)







(Φωτό από εδώ).


----------



## SBE (Mar 18, 2012)

Τι σημαίνει σφοράρω;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 18, 2012)

«Σφοράρω», σημαίνει στη διάλεκτο του θεάτρου: διακρίνομαι κατά λάθος ανάμεσα στις κουίντες.

Κι εδώ, στο slang.gr.

(Υπάρχει στα ιταλικά sforare; )


----------



## pidyo (Mar 18, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> *κουίντα*: έκαστον των επαλλήλων πλαγίων πλαισίων της σκηνής θεάτρου (_Επίτ. Δημητράκος_)


Το αυτό και εδώ:



> [Ε]lemento scenotecnico in tela libera, appeso in soffitta o fissata ad una struttura portante (quinta armata) assicurata al piano del palcoscenico, disposto simmetricamente in uno o più ordini e delimitante lateralmente il palcoscenico. Può essere di colore unico (in genere nero) o dipinto scenograficamente.



(Επ' ευκαιρία, σκόνταψα και σ' αυτό που μπορεί να φανεί χρήσιμο.)

Ως προς την προέλευση του όρου, υποθέτω πως η σχέση με το πέντε επαρκεί. Συσχετισμός με τον τέταρτο τοίχο θα ήταν μάλλον υπερβολικός και πρωθύστερος.


----------



## daeman (Mar 18, 2012)

pidyo said:


> [...] Συσχετισμός με τον τέταρτο τοίχο θα ήταν μάλλον υπερβολικός και πρωθύστερος.



Με την ευκαιρία, διανηματισμός για τον τέταρτο τοίχο, που το σφοράρισμα, η τυχαία κλεφτή ματιά πίσω από τη σκηνή θα γκρέμιζε (κι ας μιλάμε για έναν από τους κλασικούς τρεις), εξού και οι κουίντες. 




drsiebenmal said:


> [...] (Υπάρχει στα ιταλικά sforare; )



*sforare*: 
1. To exceed a limit
2. To prolong a broadcast transmission; to overrun


----------



## pidyo (Mar 18, 2012)

Για δες, δεν το είχα δει το νήμα. 

Flats στα αγγλικά οι κουίντες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 18, 2012)

daeman said:


> *sforare*:
> 1. To exceed a limit
> 2. To prolong a broadcast transmission; to overrun


Κι εγώ το έψαχνα, μάταια, στο Wikizionario...


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2012)

1. Ζητώ συγγνώμη που δεν έδωσα από την αρχή λεπτομέρειες για το _sforare_.
2. «Broadway flats generally require less lumber». Άντε να το μεταφράσεις σωστά χωρίς συμφραζόμενα. Άρα:

*κουίντα* (scenery) flat, coulisse. *κουίντες* (θεατρ., μτφ.) wings. *πίσω από τις κουίντες* behind the scenes, in the wings, offstage, backstage.


----------



## stazybohorn (Mar 23, 2012)

Την κουίντα του θεάτρου την έμαθα από μια ομώνυμη ντισκοτέκ της δεκαετίας του 70...


----------

